# About HD 4870 flashing confusion



## BAGZZlash (Jun 30, 2008)

Maybe you heard about problems flashing 4870 cards.

The problem is that the 4870's BIOS is 128 kB instead of 64 kB in file size. ATIFlash, WinFlash and GPU-Z 0.2.4 and earlier however read out the first 64 kB only. So, the file you get this way will be corrupted. Flashing such a file (modified using RBE or not) to the card will prevent the system form booting.
Before flashing a 4870 BIOS (or even before loading such a file into RBE), please double check if the file has the correct size of 128 kB. If so, I wish happy modding using RBE! 
All 64 kB-sized 4870 BIOSes in the TPU database have been deleted. There are correct 128 kB-sized BIOSes there already if you need.

For further information, see this!


----------



## buggalugs (Jul 20, 2008)

I just downloaded a bios for sapphire4870 from the database and its 64 kb. (20th July)

There are 2 sapphire 4870 bioses listed, one is 64 kb and the other one is 128 kb.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jul 20, 2008)

buggalugs said:


> I just downloaded a bios for sapphire4870 from the database and its 64 kb. (20th July)
> 
> There are 2 sapphire 4870 bioses listed, one is 64 kb and the other one is 128 kb.



Yeah, that's right. This one seems to be corrupted. Gotta tell W1zzard about that. Thank you!


----------



## buggalugs (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi again, BAGZZlash, I flashed my bios successfully but while i was looking around i checked a few more of the 4870 bioses and there are a few more 64kb bioses there. The Gecube , Visiontek, Powercolor, one of the ATI bioses are all 64 kb. Can you tell W1zzard about those too. Thanks.


----------



## Maniac1960 (Jul 26, 2008)

*oc-bios 4870*

hi
hier is one oc bios frome the hd4870, 845gpu+1125mem clock. 
the temp is lower as the original bios, ca 44°-65°

take a look on the pic`s

mfg


http://rapidshare.com/files/132699203/2D_-_500__1125__1.263_3D_-_845__1125__1.263._f


----------



## buggalugs (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeh because it changes the fan settings in the bios.


----------



## The Haunted (Aug 5, 2008)

I flashed my 4870 with my modded asus top bios and after flashing in atiflash the vendor id and bios version info is blank, i reflashed to previous bios before rebooting to avoid a brick...
Is this normal for a rbe modded bios?


----------



## Gendu (Aug 25, 2008)

just flashed my SAPPHIRE HD 4870 bios using atiwinflash, and using Asus 4870 top bios (128k version) said it completed, i rebooted and i get a black screen, no picture at all.  

tried to recover using the advice on http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/vidcard/152

left the 4870 in the pci-e slot, and used a pci slot card to boot. i can boot from the pci card( old geforce FX 5500), being in dos and using the command "atiwinflash -i" to see the number of my adapter didnt do anything.  any suggestions?


----------



## nafets (Aug 25, 2008)

You need to use ATIFlash 3.60 in DOS, as ATIWinflash 2.0.1.2 is a Windows-only application...


----------



## Gendu (Aug 25, 2008)

do i need to actually create a bootdisk and go into dos that way? or is using the dos command prompt from start/accessories not good enough?


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 25, 2008)

Step 1: create a new folder in the root directory of your C drive (so you can easily navigate to it in DOS). 

Step 2: copy all the ATI WinFlash files and the new BIOS to this new folder. 

Step 3: open command prompt and navigate to your new folder. 

Step 4: use the normal ATIFlash command: "atiwinflash -f -p 0 [insert bios name here].rom" 

it should take a minute or two to flash. it will tell you to reboot. you'll have to reinstall your video driver. but everything worked for me after that.  

WARNING: if you don't get a successful confirmation at the end of the flash, make sure you flash it again before you reboot. you will brick your card if you reboot before a successful flash. 

An excellent bios is attached to my signature.


----------



## Gendu (Aug 25, 2008)

when im booting from my pci card and not my pci-e hd 4870 which is a brick at this point, when i go into command prompt and type in "atiwinflash -f -p 0 4870.rom"  (everything is in the right directories, im positive.)  it doesnt do anything. 

not sure what to do now.


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you are booting with a pci, that one probably becomes 0 and the 4870 1.

Try typing "atiwinflash -i" see if it gives you a list of devices id.


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 25, 2008)

Now if the 4870 is 1 type "atiwinflash -p 1 4870.bin/rom


----------



## Gendu (Aug 25, 2008)

"atiwinflash -i" doesnt give a list of devices, it doesnt do anything for me.  when i boot up it says one of my display adapters has been disabled because drivers do not match up.  is there some way that i am supposed to re-enable the adapter?






this is what device manager shows for the card now.


----------



## nafets (Aug 25, 2008)

Try booting into DOS and using ATIFlash...


----------



## Fastmix (Aug 25, 2008)

So your card device id is 0, so try from dos atiflash -p 0 4870.bin

I don't understand, do you have a flashing problem...or a crossfire?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 25, 2008)

For god's sake, please read the tutorial, it explains the whole flashing process in detail.


----------

